#  Chat Ecke >   Der heiße Stuhl. Diese Woche mit "Monsti" >

## StarBuG

Eine neue Woche beginnt und wieder sitzt ein Kandidat (heute Kandidatin) auf dem heißen Stuhl. 
Diese Woche könnt Ihr *Monsti* alles fragen, was ihr schon immer wissen wollte. 
Natürlich sind die Antworten absolut freiwillig. 
Also dann schießt mal los  :Zwinker:

----------


## Smurf

*Hallo Monsti,  
hast Du jemals als Theologin gearbeitet? 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Monsti

Hi Andrea,  ja, habe ich, allerdings lediglich als Stundenlehrerin. Es war damals ein Zeitvertrag, der nicht verlängert wurde, nachdem dem Bischöflichen Ordiariat Berlin bekannt wurde, dass ich geschieden und mit meinem heutigen Göga zusammen war.  :Augen rollen (sarkastisch):    Liebe Grüße von Angie

----------


## Monsti

Hehe, Michael,  sollte es nicht erst am Mittwoch losgehen? Egal, ich stehe Rede und Antwort.  :yes_3_cut:    Liebe Grüße von Angie

----------


## Smurf

*Huhu Monschterle,  
dann verrate mir doch auch mal Dein Lieblingsessen und wo wir gerade dabei sind, Deinen liebsten Wein. 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Monsti

Meine Lieblingsspeisen sind Wildragout mit viiiiiel Sauce, Preiselbeerbirne und Spätzle oder Murgh korma mit Basmatireis. Meine Lieblingsweine sind Grüner Veltliner oder Chardonnay.  Grüßle von Angie (die gerade Lasagne gegessen hat)

----------


## Smurf

*Lecker! vor allem das Wildragout, . 
Gibt es irgendeinen Traum, den Du Dir vielleicht dieses Jahr erfüllen möchtest? Oder irgendeinen Wunsch? 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Monsti

Ja, ich werde Ende Juli für eine Woche nach Madeira fliegen, und zwar allein. Es ist meine erste "richtige" Reise" seit ca. 10 Jahren und damit auch meine erste Reise mit Stoma. Ich freue mich schon unbändig darauf.  Liebe Grüße Angie

----------


## Julchen

Hi Monsti,
was ist Murgh korma?
Du bist außer Theologin auch Botanikerin. Ist das dein Zweitfach gewesen?
Wo hast du studiert? 
Liebe Grüße
Julchen  :Smiley:

----------


## Julchen

hallo Monsti,
welche Hobbies hast du? 
Liebe Grüße
Julchen  :Smiley:

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Julchen,  Murgh korma ist ein indisches Geflügelgericht mit indischem Rahmkäse in Sahne geschmort, u.a. mit Zwiebeln, Ingwer und Cardamon gewürzt. Dieses Gericht kann man stark variieren. Hier mal ein Rezept aus dem Netz: http://www.bamboogarden-neujahrsfest.de/de/rezepte/?r=india_murgh_korma  Studiert hatte ich einst an der FU Berlin. Geographie mit Schwerpunkt Geomorphologie, Vegetations-, Klima- und Bodenkunde war mein Hauptfach. Kath. Theologie war mein Nebenfach. Zusätzlich natürlich auch noch das Philosophicum (Pädagogik und Philosopie).  Liebe Grüße Angie

----------


## Monsti

Meine Hobbies: Mein Garten(Berg-)WandernWildwachsende BlütenpflanzenFotografieMalen und ZeichnenSchreiben und Gestalten (z.B. Prospekte)Klavierspielen (Klassik)Hündin Maxl und Kätzin Minimein Göga AchimSteht aber eh alles in meinem Profil ... glaube ich.  :Grin:    Grüßle von Angie

----------


## Smurf

*Huhu Monschterle,  
würdest Du nochmal in Berlin leben wollen anstelle in Tirol? (Oder in einer anderen Großstadt) 
Und dann noch direkt, warum ja oder auch warum nein? 
Viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Monsti

Hi Andrea,  niemals! Die Stadt ist mir zu hektisch, zu unfreundlich, zu laut, zu dreckig und auch zu gefährlich. Hier im Tiroler Dorf steht mein Auto unverschlossen vor dem Supermarkt, unser Haus ist Tag und Nacht unverschlossen, ich kann abends und nachts spazieren gehen, ohne Angst haben zu müssen. Die Luft ist sauber, die Natur intakt, und man kann aus jedem Bach trinken.  Liebe Grüße vom Monschter

----------


## Smurf

*Boah, ich glaube, ich bleibe da, wenn wir bei Euch urlauben und schicke Lars zum Arbeiten nach Hause! *Neidisch zu Monsti gucke*  
Aber zurück zum heißen Stuhl: 
Was ist Dein größter Traum, den Du Dir irgendwann erfüllen möchtest? (Meine jetzt nicht die Woche Madeira, sondern eher so Lebensträume, die man schon mal so hat) 
Grüße, Andrea *

----------


## sun

Hallo Monsti! 
So schnell würde ich hier Österreich vorallem Tirol auch nicht verlassen.  
Was malst du denn gerne? Ich male nämlich auch ganz gerne. Wenn ich Zeit habe. 
Von mir hängen sogar in Pill schon Bilder.  
Gruß Sun

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Andrea und sun,  Träume, die irgendwann in Erfüllung gehen sollen, habe ich eigentlich nicht. Ich lebe mittlerweile vor allem in der Gegenwart.  Ich zeichne und male gegenständlich, wobei ich gerne mit Licht und Schatten arbeite. In der Anlage mal ein paar Beispiele.  Grüßle von Angie

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
Wow, das ist toll. Ich habe früher auch mal so gemalt. Naja wohl nicht so toll wie du. 
Aber ich habe es auch gelernt. Bin in Münchberg in Deutschland zur Schule gegangen.  
Naja jetzt male ich mehr modern. Das heißt gerade was mir so einfällt. Moderne Sachen. mehrere Bilder die eines bilden und so.  
Was hast du denn sonst sportlich noch für Hobbies? Vielleicht Pferde oder so. 
Seit wann lebst du in Tirol? Bist du Deutsche :Huh?:  Ich halb

----------


## Monsti

Hallo sun,  ja, ich bin Deutsche (gebürtige Oberbayerin, meine Familie kommt aus dem südlichen Allgäu). Seit Anfang 1999 leben wir in Tirol, wo meine Eltern aber schon seit den 60er Jahren ein Haus hatten.  Sportlich bin ich krankheitsbedingt leider nicht mehr allzu aktiv. Meine Sportarten früher: Bergsteigen, Skifahren (alpin und nordisch), Tennis, Squash und Badminton, Windsurfen, Wandern, Großtrampolin und Karate shotokan. Inzwischen geht nur noch (langsames) Wandern.  Liebe Grüße Angie

----------


## sun

Hallo Monsti! 
Hast du dich schon richtig gut hier in Österreich eingelebt, haben sie dich gleich von Anfang an angenommen? Hast du auch Kinder.

----------


## Monsti

Hallo sun,  klar, wir waren seit Ende der 60er Jahre ja in allen Schulferien hier. Daher kennen mich die meisten im Dorf schon seit Kindesbeinen.  Leider haben wir keine Kinder. Alle fünf Schwangerschaften endeten vorzeitig.  :Sad:    Liebe Grüße Angie

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
Oje, das tut mir leid! Sorry, das wußte ich nicht.  
Na dann ist es toll. Bist du noch Berufstätig oder nicht mehr?

----------


## Monsti

Ich bin seit 8 Jahren krankheitsbedingt erwerbsunfähig. Allerdings kümmere ich mich um unsere Ferienwohnung, habe dabei (meistens) Unterstützung durch eine Putzfrau.  Liebe Grüße Angie

----------


## quaks

Hallo Angi 
als was hast du bereits gearbeitet? 
lg Sandra

----------


## Monsti

Hi Sandra,  während und nach dem Studium als Lehrerin sowie als Tutorin mit 80-Stunden-Stelle am geowissenschaftlichen Institut, dann 15,5 Jahre lang selbstständig mit einem Redaktions-/Testverarbeitungs-/Schulungs- und Grafik-Büro (Schwerpunkte Geowissenschaften, Medizin, Stadt- und Landschaftsplanung). Dieses Büro musste ich 1999 leider, leider aus gesundheitlichen Gründen aufgeben.  :Sad:    Liebe Grüße Angie

----------


## mämchen

Hallo, Angie, 
bekommst du denn irgendwelche (nicht privaten) Renten?  
Ute  
PS.: Deine Bilder find ich wirklich gelungen, verkaufst du auch?

----------


## Monsti

Nein, gar nix.

----------


## mämchen

ja, das hab ich befürchtet, leider. 
Ute

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Ute,  warum "leider"? Erstens bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich nicht allzu alt werde. Zweitens werde ich arbeiten, solange ich nur krauchen kann. Wir vermieten eine Ferienwohnung im Haus, mit der wir ungefähr soviel verdienen, als wäre ich halbtags berufstätig. Auch ansonsten erledige ich noch Kleinaufträge und sorge so für einen kleinen Zuverdienst. Das werde ich auch noch im Alter tun können.  Irgendwo hatte ich geschrieben, dass ich primär in der Gegenwart lebe und nicht großartig in die Zukunft plane. Wegen der mir nicht zustehenden Rente mache ich mir absolut keine Sorgen.  Danke übrigens für den retuschierten "Superköter", den Du mir geschickt hast.  :c_laugh:   Maxl ist zwar groß, aber sooooo ein Untier ist sie auch wieder nicht.  Liebe Grüße von Angie

----------


## Klosterbruder

So kenn ich meine Monsti jagar nicht,einfach in den Tag leben was glaubst Du wie weit so ein Tag gehen kann 24 Stunden 1440 Minuten 86400 Sekunden 
So nach dem Moto Sein oder nicht sein ist eigentlich für so ein gut ausgebildetes Mädchen wie Du es bist gar nichts

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Klosterbrüderle,  weißt Du, ich habe so viel Mist hinter mir (wahrscheinlich auch noch vor mir), dass ich heute weiß, wie wichtig es ist, den Augenblick zu schätzen. Zudem: Was soll ich denn groß planen? Ich habe alles, was ich brauche, um zufrieden zu sein.  Liebe Grüße Angie

----------


## mämchen

> Hallo Ute,  warum "leider"?  ............Irgendwo hatte ich geschrieben, dass ich primär in der Gegenwart lebe und nicht großartig in die Zukunft plane. Wegen der mir nicht zustehenden Rente mache ich mir absolut keine Sorgen.
> Liebe Grüße von Angie

  Hallo, Angie,  
da hatten wir uns mißverstanden: ich meinte eine Art Erwerbsunfähigkeitsrente, weil ich nicht weiß, ob es so etwas in Österreich auch gibt, und ob du evtl. in D erworbene Ansprüche hättest mitnehmen können. 
"...leider"  bezog sich darauf, dass man bei Eintritt einer Erwerbsunfähigkeit nicht nur weniger Geld zur Verfügung hat sondern auch  oft noch zusatzliche Kosten, die keine Krankenkasse übernimmt, z. B. homöp. Medikamente.  
Tut mir leid, wenn da was falsch 'rüber gekommen war. 
Liebe Grüße 
Ute

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Ute,  ... hihi, oder ich stand auf der Leitung.  :Grin:    Ich bin sehr froh, dass ich mit der Vermietung unserer Ferienwohnung wenigstens noch ein bisserl im Arbeitsleben stehe und wir damit auch in etwa soviel verdienen, als wäre ich halbtags berufstätig. Zudem bekomme ich auch noch 421 Euro Pflegegeld je Monat (österreichische Pflegestufe 3). Davon bezahle ich Medikamente, Rezeptgebühren, Zuzahlungen beim Wahlarzt und ab und zu eine Haushaltshilfe. Also ... verhungern muss ich nicht.  :Zwinker:    Liebe Grüße Angie

----------


## mämchen

Danke, Angie. Ja, und wenn man dann noch viele nette Gäste in der FeWo hat... 
Liebe Grüße von einer sonnigen Bergstraße mit eiskaltem Wind
an den schönen Pillersee 
Ute

----------


## Monsti

Hi Ute, liebe Grüße zurück! Windig ist's hier übrigens auch.  So, und nun räume ich meinen Stuhl für den/die Nächste ...  :zd_bye_3_cut:

----------


## lucy230279

vielen dank monsti, jetzt haben wir viel über dich in erfahrung bringen können.
ich werde dieses thema jetz schließen und ein neues für smurf eröffnen, ich glaub sie brennt schon darauf  :laughter01:

----------

